# A brisky day



## Paymaster (Oct 21, 2016)

Well it was quite a windy day, but I did a whole brisket today. Due to the size I cut the brisket in two near the point rather than the conventional way of separating the point and flat. I cooked it on the Akorn and put the point end on the extender rack over the flat end. I used a mix of Montreal Steak Seasoning, Olive Oil, Soy Sauce and Espresso Powder as a wet rub and let it set over night last night. I cooked at 250* until I achieved an internal temp of 195* and a passing probe test. Here are the pics.

























Save
Save​


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2016)

Would love a piece of that!!! Lookin good!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2016)

Oh man, that looks wonderful.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 22, 2016)

Mmmm....lovin' it, Paymaster.  I always look forward to your grillin' and smokin' posts.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 22, 2016)

As always, great looking "Q". I'll have to leave my brisket cooking to looking at your pics. Karen is not very fond of it. So maybe I'll do a chucky instead! Its about time to restock the andouille and tasso supply.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Y'all!!!

Final pics.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhh.  Much yummage, PM!


----------

